# avoiding import duty



## BigKiwiDave

Hi there Forum Whanau

I'm wondering if anyone else has had this dilemma. I want to send a tea chest size box to NZ prior to moving there, with items, that are new, and for my own personal use. The items will be electrical, home cinema cables, speakers etc, as want them installed, prior to moving and having my crate/shipment sent out on the boat. They'll be for my own personal use, and will be new, (4-5 months old) although I've heard that it's best to not send anything in its original packaging as this is a sure way to be clobbered with import duty. The main reason for doing this is that initial investigations show a fairly big gap in pricing of buying these items in NZ, when compared to the UK. Obviously, this will defeat the purpose, if the tax is massive.

I'd have to send them to a relative, on my behalf.

Has anyone else sent items for personal use, prior to their main move / emigration, and not had to fork out for additional taxation? 

Thanks and regards to all.


----------



## anski

As far as I am aware unless the rules have changed as a new migrant or returning resident you can import your personal items for a period of 5 years. This was the case when we first moved to NZ in September 2001 & over the next 5 years we shipped my husband's large collection of vintage musical instruments from various countries that we had lived in. We did obtain a Form to import, think we got it from Dept of Customs & Excise after arrival so not sure if you can get in before you arrive. Also if you send it to a relative in might be seen as their property & they will be liable.
I know every time we had boxes arrive over the 5 year period we received a bill for GST due which had to be paid before it ws released but we merely quoted our customer import number & then the goods were realeased to us without payment.
NZ in the respect was unlike most countries which only allow a 12 month window to allow personal possessions in freely.
When you arrive it is imperative you register with NZ customs & they can refer to your original entry date. I was told as long as you are not bringing commercial quantities of items there was no concern, they would expect anyone having moved from another country or having lived out of NZ for a considerable time to have some items. This is unlike Kiwi's going off on holiday/shopping spree & buying up because they are cheaper. I did buy a computer in Australia whilst living in NZ only because the model was not available in NZ. On departure from Sydney I claimed the GST back which was refunded on my credit card instantly, then on arrival at Auckland airport I declared it (as it was brand new in box purchased on 1 day trip to Sydney) they worked out GST payable in NZ which again I paid on my credit card. It ended up about an even transaction. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## anski

Just found this info

Clearance Procedures

When No Customs Charges Apply

When Customs charges are payable

Also if not sure give them a call, I have in the past & they are very helpful.

We are shipping our 6 cubic metres back before we leave & it will be stored in Bond Store at a fee until we arrive.


----------



## anski

Information for immigrants and returning residents


----------



## BigKiwiDave

This has to be one of the best websites ever. Thanks so much for the feedback. Sometimes you can spend an age online, searching for information, and even when you do think you're on the right track, the information can be a bit vague, so I really, appreciate the replies. Thanks so much. That's another thing I love about the whole moving back/emigrating experience, in that it really does sometimes have a real 'community' feel to it. Thanks Forum Whanau. (just in case anyone is not familiar, the word 'whanau', is Maori for 'family')


----------



## anski

BigKiwiDave said:


> This has to be one of the best websites ever. Thanks so much for the feedback. Sometimes you can spend an age online, searching for information, and even when you do think you're on the right track, the information can be a bit vague, so I really, appreciate the replies. Thanks so much. That's another thing I love about the whole moving back/emigrating experience, in that it really does sometimes have a real 'community' feel to it. Thanks Forum Whanau. (just in case anyone is not familiar, the word 'whanau', is Maori for 'family')


No problems just ask away, we have navigated our way around so many countries & it's red tape I should write a book.

Looks like you are also looking forward to returning, I cannot wait, we go back in September after 2 years O/E.

Noho ora mai rā, nā 

Ann

(is: Look after yourself, from Ann)... at least I hope it is


----------



## Gillianrisky7

Hey,

Hoping someone could advise please...

Im moving back to NZ after lving in the UK. I will be shipping household items in a container. I would like to take a few flat pack ikea furniture items for my home in NZ. However as they will be new and not assembelled I am worried I will have to pay duty and gst. Do you think I would get away with it if they were removed from the packaging? As for all anyone knows they could have been sitting in the cupboard for over a year? How do customs tell if things are new?


----------



## escapedtonz

Gillianrisky7 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hoping someone could advise please...
> 
> Im moving back to NZ after lving in the UK. I will be shipping household items in a container. I would like to take a few flat pack ikea furniture items for my home in NZ. However as they will be new and not assembelled I am worried I will have to pay duty and gst. Do you think I would get away with it if they were removed from the packaging? As for all anyone knows they could have been sitting in the cupboard for over a year? How do customs tell if things are new?


They'll only know if an item is new by pulling your container for audit and manual inspection. They cannot tell simply viewing on a screen using the xray machine or camera probe. Even if they did suspect, by prior screening they'd have to get concrete evidence by opening the container up. Unless you declare an item as not being owned by you for min 12 months you should be able to provide evidence that you have owned for 12 months or more - receipt, bank statement, a photo...anything really. Unlikely your container would be pulled anyhow...it's like walking through the nothing to declare channel at the airport with a bag full of ciggies


----------

